# S.D.



## Glamour&Excess SD (Feb 26, 2017)

Hey fellow drivers... I just returned to town and I have noticed some changes! Even though I was out of town for the entire month of April I still checked in every now and then to see what was going on with shifts at the Rancho Bernardo WH. It appeared shifts were relatively easy to get. There was also a lot of last minute shifts and a couple shifts that were available for a long time. Even with that said, they were only offered at $54. 
Well this morning around 6 a.m. I checked the app to find two shifts available at the Carlsbad Warehouse. This is the first time I've ever seen shifts offered at other warehouses in the county. Anyone else seen this? I wonder if we will receive offers from The Point Loma Warehouse as well? 

What are you guys seeing and or hearing?

Since relocating to the Rancho Bernardo WH, I have only seen $54 shifts offered. During the last month of Miramar I was regularly seeing $60- 69 dollar shifts especially last minute shifts. Is anyone seeing higher rates at RB or other WH?
RB shifts are almost always 3 hours with an occasional two-hour shift in the evening. This shifts typically starts at 11:30am and go up until 6pm start time. Sometimes there's a 7pm to 9, or 7:30 to 9:30pm.
What are your shifts like? How many hours? What the start times? How consistent are the rates ($18/hr, 22/hr?)?
Thanks for sharing any thoughts, ideas, rumored changes (upcoming national City WH?) etc for the San Diego area.


----------

